# Assigned a mentor for become TL



## Vampirediaries14 (Feb 15, 2022)

If I got assigned a mentor to become TL what is next, if I exceed all expectations do I get the promotion or ?


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 15, 2022)

Do you get paid more in the meantime?

Is there a timetable for you to be a TL?

Do have anything in writing?

IMHO If you were an* outside hire *you wouldn't go through anything of this.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 15, 2022)

Already answered your questions in other post.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 15, 2022)

Mentor then TL
					

I just have a question. So right now I’m a TM that working her way up TL I got assigned a mentor.  I just have questions,  What is my mentor teaching me ? The ropes of being a TL and what’s expected of me ? And after being assigned to a mentor how long after I become a TL.  Is it just based on...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------

